# how many of you here tip your pizza delivery guy, waitress and uber driver?



## BmanFromThe6 (May 5, 2015)

Just a question be honest


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

I tip them all, and quite generously. Tipping is good karma.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Food delivery guy, waitress, uber/taxi driver, barber, mechanic, car wash guys, bartender all get tipped. 
Mailman & garbage guys tipped at Christmas.

Probably forgot some.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

The thing about Uber is they need to take down this BS on their web site about NOT TIPPING!

That is why people don’t tip. Simple. Uber is telling pax not to tip. Why is that hard to understand. 

I get tip on Lyft. Not a lot but I get tips.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

yes, yes and yes.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

All the above plus strippers that go above and beyond to make me


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> The thing about Uber is they need to take down this BS on their web site about NOT TIPPING!


People are sheep. They are taught-conditioned-coerced from pre-K through high school graduation not to question anything from anyone with even a whiff of _authoritah_.

That can mean a pedophile priest, a lying president, a racist cop ... or a company's website.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Pizza guy.... depends

Waitress.... 95% of the time, you have to be really bad to not get a tip.

Uber.... depends on alot of things, one is if I have cash on hand.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Let's see...here's who I tip
Food delivery drivers
Waiters/waitresses
Plumber
Landscape crew
Mechanic (he's also a renter of mine)
Crossing guards
Uber/Lyft drivers
Umpires (after the game, not before)
Flight attendants
Mail carrier
Pest control guys
Electrician
Handyman
Concierge
Budtenders
Bartenders
Shuttle drivers
Street performers
UPS and FedEx drivers (X-mas only, typically)
Pedicurist
Car wash workers
Personal trainer
Kids' coaches

I'm sure I've forgotten some, and I apologize to those I may have sleighted.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> The thing about Uber is they need to take down this BS on their web site about NOT TIPPING!
> 
> That is why people don't tip. Simple. Uber is telling pax not to tip. Why is that hard to understand.
> 
> I get tip on Lyft. Not a lot but I get tips.


I get tips every day when i drive with Lyft. The whole point of Uber/Lyft is to not have to use cash, so if there isn't a readily available tip option built into the app, people won't tip (usually, not always) but when presented with the option, I find about 40% of my fares tip.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

BmanFromThe6 said:


> Just a question be honest


I tip pizza guy, waitress and drivers.

Although, I actually go pick up pizza more often than delivery these days due to delivery charges that are just money in the owners pocket. If they don't have a delivery charge, I order and tip the driver.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Everywhere tipping is appropriate. Desert Driver's list is nice and comprehensive.

I have worked pizza delivery and my wife has been in the service industry most of her adult life. Tips ARE the paycheck.


----------



## BmanFromThe6 (May 5, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Let's see...here's who I tip
> Food delivery drivers
> Waiters/waitresses
> Plumber
> ...


Lmfao who don't you tip


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

iMakeTheMaps said:


> I get tips every day when i drive with Lyft. The whole point of Uber/Lyft is to not have to use cash, so if there isn't a readily available tip option built into the app, people won't tip (usually, not always) but when presented with the option, I find about 40% of my fares tip.


Bingo!


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes, delivery drivers, uber drivers, bartender, server, barber, etc.


----------



## BmanFromThe6 (May 5, 2015)

Honestly there's been times where I do t have cash on me and taking an uber I'll have the driver stop at gas station for I can pull put a 5 or even offer to buy them something....


----------

